# Floyd County club looking for members



## Jkidd (May 2, 2005)

1528 acres mix of mostly pines and hardwood bottoms. All stages of growth on pines from 2 yrs to 50yrs. $325.00 a year. 30 or so food plots. Shooting houses. 3 on one side first deer with a minimun 10" spread 4 on next. First come first serve pin in system. Family oriented club. 
For complete set of rules click link and go to rules page.
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.tripod.com/index.htm 

38 members total  17 folks where the most on the club at one time last year and that was opening day of gun. 

Jason Kidd


----------



## JeffC3030 (May 5, 2005)

sent a pm


----------



## Jkidd (May 5, 2005)

PM and Email received Email returned.

Jason


----------



## Jkidd (May 9, 2005)

Ill be showing the club to prospective memebers on May 28th starting around 11:00 am. If anyone is intrested in coming let me know.

Jason


----------



## Jkidd (May 18, 2005)

btt...

Anyone wanting info on this club feel free to pm me..

Jason


----------



## quail12 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you guys haven't looked into this lease you need to,  beautiful country, lots of game, and fine folks.  Not a deer hunter but saw several nice ones, and shot two nice long beards.  I'm moving to Texas and one of the things I'll miss about GA. is this lease.

Good Hunting 
Chuck


----------



## Trizey (Jun 2, 2005)

JKidd-  Give me a call next time you go down, I may be interested in taking a look at this place.


----------



## chilidawg (Jun 2, 2005)

How many more can you take? I have 3 people that might like to join. What part of Floyd county are we talking about?


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 2, 2005)

OK Trizey will do.. Chilli Dawg PM sent..

Jason


----------



## Krazyhorses (Jun 4, 2005)

JKidd, Sent you a pm


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 4, 2005)

pm returned... 

Jason


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 7, 2005)

All right guys that are intrested ... David the club pres. is gonna show the club this Sun. at 9:00 am if you want to go down. His Email is taylor1241@comcast.net  and his Ph # is (706) 235-1241 He works 2nd shift so If ya call him wait till about 1:00 PM 


Jason


----------



## Trizey (Jun 7, 2005)

Jason-  What kind of time do you make to this club?


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 7, 2005)

1 hr 15 mins...  

Jason


----------



## csgreen1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Jkid what about dove and quail on the club.


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 9, 2005)

Lots of dove and a few quail.... 

Jason


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 9, 2005)

What area of the state is Floyd County located?   How far from Savannah?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 9, 2005)

Wornout Trails said:
			
		

> What area of the state is Floyd County located?   How far from Savannah?



FLoyd is in the NW corner.  Rome is the biggest town and it's pretty much halfway between Atlanta and Chattanoonga.


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks HMW.... Just guessing Id say its about 4 hrs from Savannah...

Jason


----------



## csgreen1 (Jun 9, 2005)

Do you have anything planted for the doves, also what about size of bucks are they some biguns(horns) taken each year.


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 14, 2005)

Ill be showing the land off Sat June 18th if anyone is intrested. We are almost full so don't hesitate if your thinking about it. Will meet at 9:00 am at the club. Directions are on the site in the first post or pm me and Ill send them to ya.

Jason


----------



## dslary (Jul 15, 2005)

*Any Openings*

Do you have any openings left for this year?
Please call me at  404 580-2170 if you do.

Thanks
David Lary


----------



## Don D (Feb 6, 2006)

I would like to join your club. Can you get back to me at ddeaustin@taylormathis.com so I can get you a check.


----------



## Don D (Feb 6, 2006)

Not sure if I did this wright. Can you E-Mail me at ddeaustin@taylormathis.com


----------



## dslary (Feb 8, 2006)

*I want to see the land*

Please let me know when you are going to show the land.  I am interested in joining.


----------

